# CANADA..CANADA...FULL RESTORATION/MODS DONE RIGHT HERE



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi guys
I put a thread in OLD SCHOOL
My tech is amazing and I would like to help out some serious rebuilds.
He has done several of my Krells,Orions,Crown,Yamaha..and many more.
He is reconized by Krell themselves.
Check out my pics there.
Just trying to help whether you are in CANADA OR THE USA.
PM me with your work you want done and I will shoot you his email.He is in the GTA((Toronto))
john


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I need to have my Monolithic A501s recapped and put back together...I have all of the parts, just no time (and a broke soldering iron) to do it myself.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

thehatedguy,

pm me if you want me to get you in touch with Greg @ Monolithic.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Where in Canada??


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> I need to have my Monolithic A501s recapped and put back together...I have all of the parts, just no time (and a broke soldering iron) to do it myself.


He will have no problems doing that.

He is in TORONTO(401/403 area)...

PM me any info you can and I will forward his email
john


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I got a nice pair of modified Klark Tecknik EQ's back.We put a bunch of Vishay in it.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

PM replied


----------



## ripready (Nov 30, 2013)

MCL Sound, are you the same guy who had all the Beast Amps and Concept amps for sale? Awesome stuff if it is! Did your tech guy do all those amps? I'm looking at doing an SQ Build and probably need some stuff modified


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I got some nice orions done n for sale


----------



## grinkeeper (Jun 26, 2015)

Does your repair guy still fix amps. Im looking for someone in ontario where Im at. I have a few nice classic amps that need minor fixes. Anyone else that has a good amp repair person in ontario please share as well. I have gotten one amp done at S&S but its nice to have options.


----------



## grinditout (Aug 2, 2008)

Posting in a 4 year old thread, 500.


----------

